# Early Spring Hay Cutting?



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! I guess everyone has 20/20 hindsight. I guess you can just make plans and sometimes things work out and sometimes they do not. In my part of Texas we have had 7 straight days of warm, rain free weather. I have noticed driving to and from town that pastures with winter grass, etc. have really done well. Most Winter pasture was planted to graze livestock as was pointed out in a prior thread that hay does not cure well in the Winter time in this part of Texas. I think maybe this 7 day stretch of good warm weather might have been an opportunity for someone to bale a cutting of hay. Of course, you would have had to plant a Winter hay meadow for this to happen. That would have been a big expense; however, an opportunity to make some good cow hay was there since hay is in real short supply right now. Interesting how the grass on the side of the roads sure looks good this time of the year. I did not plant a Winter hay meadow this year, but I am looking forward to Summer hay season. How about you? Did you plan and make a hay cutting for early Spring? Always, Gene


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A few years I will have hay on the ground ready to bale, by now. Very few years!
Most years I will be baling hay before April is over. Now I am talking about alfalfa, I am not real fond of winter annuals for hay. They are just two difficult to successfully get into a bale. I use Roundup on Winter Annuals.

As you state this time of year for the *CenTex *the weather seldom cooperates with the hay grower. On our clay it takes 3 or more days of dry weather to just be able to run equipment on hay ground. Then it takes another 7 days of good weather to be able to bale the hay and get it under cover. Still on average it is easier to put up hay the last three weeks of April than in May.

If you are in the mood here are some links to NOAA free weather forecast.

This is a reasonably good local forecast. You can play with it to try to get one more in your area. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?w3=sfcwind&w3u=1&w5=pop&w6=rh&w8=rain&w12u=1&w13u=1&AheadHour=0&Submit=Submit&FcstType=graphical&textField1=31.04949&textField2=-97.40237&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0

This is good you can change the day out to day 7 if you are interested. http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medr/DAY3_POP_wbg.gif

This is for really stretching you luck. It helps if you have an idea what is the average chance of rain where you are. http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/

Climate Prediction Center - 8-14 Day Outlook

Or if you are of a mind you can pay for a weather forecasting service like AWIS.com : Consulting, Data & Forecasts for Ag, Energy, Retail and Industry
Some how that little advertising line came on all on it's own. I am not employed by AWIS though I do use their services.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Wilson, it's a little early. Here in SE Texas I've seen a few people cleaning up fields, but mine are still a bit moist. I went out a couple of days ago in the Gator and if this weather holds out I can probably spray and fertilize my Tifton field next week. Then, if the weather holds out, I might get a cutting around the end of April.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Still a little early we really haven't started running here yet for silage a couple people have put up a little but they where running out of feed. Most here isn't ready because they got it planted late due to all the rain then and we have just now finished spraying because it was to wet to drive across the fields. So I don't think an early spring cutting would be happening around here either.


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Where I live now is all sand. However, I lived in Bell County, Texas when I was a kid and the land there grew mostly cotton, corn, or sorghum. That "black dirt" took forever to dry out after a rain and it would stick to your boots if you tried to walk in it. That area of Texas was and probably still is well known for producing cotton and sorghum. Anyway, I didn't plant anything for the Winter here where I live now, but it might have been an opportunity for someone who did. Always, Gene


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

GeneRector.....Where are you located?


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

RCF said:


> GeneRector.....Where are you located?


Howdy! Leon County near Normangee, TX. 
Always, Gene


----------

